
Will Paul Graham run for President of the USA? - FrojoS
Not for the upcoming election, but how about in ten years? I'm actually somewhat serious with this speculation. He seems to fit all the requirements and more. Good speaker and writer, charismatic, financially very successful and he even went to the same school as the current president.<p>This might be a short spring, but right now it seems like he is helping to innovate a new age economy and together with his Essays and the HN Community he is an idol for a whole new generation of aspiring people. Some of those people might someday be very rich and influential.<p>The success of YC seems exponential right now. So when will someone suggest this to PG and how will he decide?
======
pg
I was born in England.

~~~
rewind
I won't believe you unless you post your birth certificate. Long-form please.

------
beatpanda
Seriously though. I think we'd all be much better off if most or all of the
lawyers in government were replaced with engineers, and the language and
mechanisms of laws changed to reflect that.

Then, if something didn't achieve its expected outcome (take your pick of
well-meaning programs across the political spectrum that didn't return on
their promises), it would be seen as a bug requiring a fix as opposed to a
matter of ideology to be spun into a success by countless PR firms.

It would also be nice to have a group of people who collectively have no
respect for large incumbent corporations at the helm of this country.

I firmly believe that any manifestation of the state necessitates somebody
getting f __ __d, but in this scenario it would be an entirely different set
of people and in new and interesting ways. I'm all for it.

~~~
FrojoS
Though, I don't want no technocrats in my government. Just look at China. I'd
prefer entrepreneurs, technical or not, but its hard to convince the
successful ones to become professional politicians.

edit: Maybe, an effective CEO could run a country as a part time job? :-D

------
endergen
Hahahahahahahaha. I don't know why but the idea tickles me. Can you imagine an
actual tech entrepreneur in charge. Flying cars and logic.

Probably best to have more effect by doing great work instead of managing a
country.

~~~
FrojoS
Just don't go for a physicist. Big mistake in my opinion [1].

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angela_Merkel>

------
zoomzoom
Much more likely that in 10 years Eric Schmidt runs than pg....

